# Wishing all of you a very happy Thanksgiving.



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 22, 2016)

Tomorrow I will be quite busy preparing for our holiday dinner. At this time, although a bit early, I want to wish all of you a very happy Thanksgiving. It's been about a year now since I joined this forum and have had many hours of enjoyment reading posts and viewing photos that have been submitted by such a great group of people. For this I am very thankful for.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to you as well, Ruth!


----------



## Gemma (Nov 22, 2016)

Wishing you a very Happy Thanksgiving Ruth!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 22, 2016)

Same to you Ruth and everyone else.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2016)

A very Happy Thanksgiving from Pappy and Mrs. pappy.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Ruth, your table by the window looks so inviting. How lovely!

We'll be right over. LOL!


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 22, 2016)

We're doing Thai...heck you can have chicken and stuffing at Boston Market every day...Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2016)

Thank you Ruth, couldn't think of a nicer place to enjoy Thanksgiving dinner, love your photo!  Happy Thanksgiving to you and all the wonderful folks here and your families.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 22, 2016)

To you too, Ruth, and a happy holiday to all!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you Ruth,  Happy Thanksgiving Everybody !!


----------



## Pookie (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Falcon (Nov 23, 2016)

:thanksgiving:  Hope everybody has a good one !


----------



## jujube (Nov 23, 2016)

*Thanksgiving 8000 Calorie Poem*

 May your stuffing be tasty,
 May your turkey plump,
 May your potatoes and gravy
 Have nary a lump.

 May your yams be delicious
 And your pies take the prize,
 And may your Thanksgiving dinner
 Stay off your thighs!
 - Anonymous

*Thanksgiving Ghost*

 The last piece of apple pie is gone;
 How did it disappear?
 The bowl of delicious stuffing
 Has also vanished, I fear.

 It happens each Thanksgiving,
 When leftover goodies flee,
 And each of us knows the responsible one
 Couldn't be you or me.

 The only way it could happen
 Is readily diagnosed;
 It must be the crafty, incredibly sneaky,
 Still hungry Thanksgiving ghost.

 - Anonymous

A very Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 23, 2016)

This is my first Thanksgiving alone, and I'm not much of a chef.  How long will it take my turkey to thaw before I can put it in the oven??  Or should I try brine or maybe deep fry?  I dunno.


----------



## Carla (Nov 23, 2016)

*Have a wonderful Thanksgiving everyone!*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> View attachment 33632
> This is my first Thanksgiving alone, and I'm not much of a chef.  How long will it take my turkey to thaw before I can put it in the oven??  Or should I try brine or maybe deep fry?  I dunno.



This may be a better solution for a first time cook.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2016)

LOL Aunt B


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2016)

http://www.butterball.com/turkey-talk-line

Our Butterball experts are available to answer your questions by phone,  online chat and email. Let’s talk turkey! 1-800-BUTTERBALL (1-800-288-8372https://www.seniorforums.com/image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAABAAAAAQCAYAAAAf8/9hAAAACXBIWXMAAA7EAAAOxAGVKw4bAAAAIGNIUk0AAHolAACAgwAA f8AAIDpAAB1MAAA6mAAADqYAAAXb5JfxUYAAAKLSURBVHjadJPfS5NhFMe/21xvuhXRyJAZroiSrJnbRdT7vrAf5HBaK5RABmEEwQIvkpZ/QRcWXdSFw5soKaF0F7qZeLO13mGBDpQsf5CoxVKHOt0Pctp2uvEdrzG/V c553w/54HnPDIiQiGpPMETABoB2AAYd9MRAMMAvGmX RcAyAoBVJ7gZQDtABworH4AHWmX bOMZdkjCoXiUzabvcAwzPSsob5p/VTNY9GcdpnxdmYZ9wJThSCtCr1e/4XjuNPd3d1KjUZzaGbI27ysqzGQoggAsLa1A7ehArrDxfDNr0oBlQB wmKxbJFEL968SxoamsjkHaPU9l9piUo6A0RE1DG2QCWdASrpDAzJM5kMI8XecdjVxfEl K9dxFgsgUvvR6HyBKHyBAEATyKLeGSsENuNcqk5kUjEGm7fzcYqr0ClVODl99 YXEvl6 c1amjVe ahiGGYaUEQKnmeh91uL43rqheixjpdmzCL11er0PcjhrTLvMfUJsyKYUSeyWQ6enp6tgCgrKxsfbP8bB8AdE1G89cOReMAgOv Cag8QXRNRkXAsDwcDr am5tLCYKA3t7eo2dG 1vVK/MfpRPtA MIReMYaKj /xm9MiICx3EmpVL5wefzFavValis1u1vvHMkdfykCQC0kSGUTo Ajmnx1dSC7IGD UUCEYGIwLKsyWazrSeTSSIiMpnNf7Ttz5 ec96fr7/VnE0mk QfHMzV3WjcKH/4rEr05QGFIA6HY4llWRLPRER v3/HYrFMFQSIkNra2tVQKJSlfcSyLO0LECFWq3XF6XRGA4HAptTsdrsXeZ6fEHtl 31nAOA4rkUulz/I5XL63dQGgHEAN8Ph8AYA/BsAt4ube4GblQIAAAAASUVORK5CYII=)


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2016)

Non-traditional dinner for just the two of us, my husband is barbequing St. Louis ribs on the charcoal, succotash on the side.  Here's a Johnny Cash Thanksgiving Prayer.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to you, Ruth, and to everyone else here.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 23, 2016)

*
Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!*


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2016)

To everyone:


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2016)

My first Thanksgiving, November 1952. Mom, me and the turkey.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks to all for their Thanksgiving wishes. I hope you all had a good one. Nothing left now but the turkey bones that are on the stove cooking as I am writing this. I had enough turkey to slice and freeze for another time. Tomorrow I'll strain the broth from the bones,add veggies, some left over turkey bits, seasonings and some noodles for soup this weekend.  I have some homemade bread to go with the soup and still have pie for dessert. No more cooking for this cook till Monday.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 25, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thanks to all for their Thanksgiving wishes. I hope you all had a good one. Nothing left now but the turkey bones that are on the stove cooking as I am writing this. I had enough turkey to slice and freeze for another time. Tomorrow I'll strain the broth from the bones,add veggies, some left over turkey bits, seasonings and some noodles for soup this weekend.  I have some homemade bread to go with the soup and still have pie for dessert. No more cooking for this cook till Monday.


Yummy.


----------

